# Long recovered and bringing you AN answer



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

*About Me* :
I have been recovered from severe anxiety and depersonalization for many months, and bring answers to those desperately looking every so often. I am not a professional, however the human body, brain and psychology are my favorite subjects of study, so I feel that I do provide useful information.
*About You :*

When you feel depersonalized, your brain is like a *computer* that is CONSTANTLY working harder than its supposed to, causing it to slow, tire, and crash. You can't explain it, but your emotions, good or bad have ceased. Your mind easily drifts into long trains of thought which are unable to let you live in the real world. Your thinking has gone from simplistic to in depth in every possible aspect for your mental potential. You are *exhausted* every day starting soon after you wake up, and when you do wake up your anxiety triggers your worries.
*My Technique* : 

any long train of thoughts you experience, REPLACE them with the words "*be chill. be yourself.*"
*Q/A Explanation :*

*Why these words*? The phrase *"Be chill"* is meant to bring your mental activity down, and move TOWARDS a relaxed state ( nothing like this is ever instant ). *"Be yourself"* means to not think about your actions, your words, your past or even near future. If you are truly 'chill', or 'relaxed' and 'yourself', then you wouldn't be thinking deeply. If you are 'yourself', then you don't need to think to act the way you would normally act. If you were these things, you would be in the present moment not thinking about anything, only noticing the live occurances in your life, *not* your mind.

*Why not say relaxed*? Relaxed is used more commonly in a negative way, such as, " i'm so stressed I need to relax for a specific reason, such as health, or responsibilities." Saying the word 'chill' is more of a socially common *positively* used way of the word 'relaxed', which is what we want to instill!

*This is STUPID. *Many of you LIVE to put down ideas that people share, and I understand because I was once there, but I think one could say that this is enough of an argument for a trial run. Although, most things in life won't work if you don't believe it will work for you.

*How often do I say these words?* First starting, you need to say these periodically no matter how your thoughts behavior. You need to instill the behavior more as a normal tendency ( to chill and be yourself ). Only after days of doing this would it be effective only when you catch yourself drifting into worries.

*I still feel anxious. *Alright this is really important. All people feel anxiety. When you feel anxious, let yourself feel it and it will pass. Don't think about the anxiety, just let it run through your body, repeat the phrase to yourself, and let the feeling run its course of seconds to a minute or so. *Anxiety is NOT an issue unless it triggers your worries* <<< MOST IMPORTANT
*Final Statement :* 

If you honestly do this for *2 *days, I know you will continue because the improvement will motivate you.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

It's not that simple. The words give a second of calmness but on the long run, no. This is a far too complex problem to be so easily fixed. At least in my case, it doesn't have a long lasting effect and since I tried many keywords before, I kinda' doubt this one is the answer, even if you exercise it for several years. Sorry, no. But thanks anyway.


----------



## MisterMister (Oct 12, 2009)

I've not been on here for a month and as a result I do feel better having gotten on with life and obtained a full-time job. I've made many new friends from different parts of the world and have taken an interest in them, their lives and their cultures and their upbringing. Getting on with your life is SO important I've realised. This post is really great! It's simple, but it's simplicity is explained in depth... one thing I ABSOLUTELY CAN't STAND so much that it makes me feel sick and negative in my stomach is people saying..

.'' It's not that simple. The words give a second of calmness but on the long run, no. This is a far to complex problem to be so easily fixed. At least in my case, it doesn't have a long lasting effect and since I tried many keywords before, I kinda' doubt this one is the answer, even if you exercise it for several years. Sorry, no. But thanks anyway.''

How pessimistic do you want to be? Taking responsibility is partly seeing a situation in a way in which there is a solution. You may not know it or have experienced it, but unless you take a positive mindset what chance do you have or ever feeling okay? Whenever I am tempted to feel shit I go and do something else and it makes me feel better about myself. BE PROACTIVE!


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

I am not a pessimist and I am not an optimist. I am a realist.This isn't Harry Potter,this is the REAL WORLD. And like I said before, I have tried many keywords before and guess what, nothing happened. Understanding the problem is the way to find the solution. The thing with any dissociative disorder is that the "I" is broken due to the fact that your mind can't take it any more. Therefore the solution must be to seek ways to repair the "I"(after you've eliminated the stress factor). Personally I do sports and participate on forums. Participating on forums HELPS ME RECOGNIZE MY EXISTENCE whenever I relate to stories. And this works. SO IF YOU WANT A CURE, START DOING THINGS WHICH REMIND YOU OF YOUR EXISTENCE. By the way I'm sorry about making you feel sick and negative in your stomach, but I'm saying what I've learned from my experience.


----------

